# Opinions on this puppy...



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd like more stop and even at 6 weeks a little more leg, particularly since she is compact and short backed.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I'd like more stop and even at 6 weeks a little more leg, particularly since she is compact and short backed.


Here's a few more photos. She's cute, but I agree with the leg. I'm hoping it's just the age - she's from a repeat breeding and we had good leg with the first litter.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is adorable. Her rear angles look nice.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

*puppy = cute*

I never get any further than that... arty:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

SunGold said:


> Here's a few more photos. She's cute, but I agree with the leg. I'm hoping it's just the age - she's from a repeat breeding and we had good leg with the first litter.


ARRRG! Stacking babies... :doh:The first pic here makes her look like she falls away at the croup, but the second one looks like her tailset is very high!

Get her really, really tired, and when she passes out and is laying on her side, move her around so she looks stacked, and take a picture of her looking straight down - it'll look like she is stacked and standing. !!!!! LOL


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Pudden said:


> *puppy = cute*
> 
> I never get any further than that... arty:


me too,cute fur ball !


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> ARRRG! Stacking babies... :doh:The first pic here makes her look like she falls away at the croup, but the second one looks like her tailset is very high!
> 
> Get her really, really tired, and when she passes out and is laying on her side, move her around so she looks stacked, and take a picture of her looking straight down - it'll look like she is stacked and standing. !!!!! LOL


LOL! It's so hard to get a decent stacked photo of a baby! Especially these - they do not like to stand still!


----------



## Scubasteve198 (Jun 9, 2008)

My first thought was, I like more stop also.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> ARRRG! Stacking babies... :doh:The first pic here makes her look like she falls away at the croup, but the second one looks like her tailset is very high!
> 
> Get her really, really tired, and when she passes out and is laying on her side, move her around so she looks stacked, and take a picture of her looking straight down - it'll look like she is stacked and standing. !!!!! LOL


I'm trying that the next time I have to do stacked pics of babies!

My advice is just to keep practicing, and then let us see pics at 7 and 8 weeks


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My first thought is... OMG CUTE lol

Can we see her in a couple of weeks?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She's gorgeous coat and is way too cute for her own good!!.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

nevermind the cute puppy - I think its hysterical that Kara always stacks puppies in her PJs. Every stacked pick I have of Teller Kara is wearing jammies...
E


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> nevermind the cute puppy - I think its hysterical that Kara always stacks puppies in her PJs. Every stacked pick I have of Teller Kara is wearing jammies...
> E


That's so that she can immediately fall into bed after doing so - stacking babes _is exhausting!  _


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> nevermind the cute puppy - I think its hysterical that Kara always stacks puppies in her PJs. Every stacked pick I have of Teller Kara is wearing jammies...
> E


LOL!!!!! Thanks for pointing that out Erica! 

I'll post more photos next week and make sure to wear some jeans!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm looking forward to those pics, jammies or no jammies! I think she is really cute but it does look like 6 weeks old is just too young to evaluate her.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Pudden said:


> *puppy = cute*
> 
> I never get any further than that... arty:


LOL This thought went through my head, too! I don't know anything about show dogs but you asked our opinion so-she looks fluffy and cute! PERFECT!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> ARRRG!
> 
> Get her really, really tired, and when she passes out and is laying on her side, move her around so she looks stacked, and take a picture of her looking straight down - it'll look like she is stacked and standing. !!!!! LOL


lmao..i'll have to try that!!! I agree lets see this baby at 7&8 wks


----------

